# Sandra Shakespeare



## Sandra Shakespeare (Apr 24, 2018)

Autotrail Serrano 2017 Reg (67) Problems with step and alarm, step does not work now at all. Alarm keeps going off. Bungy's holding it back under camper at moment. Still awaiting telephone from Suppliers Baldwins of Halifax together with problems with small occasional table back of drivers seat which has come apart tiny screws used? Already changed the main vehicle battery, batteries now playing up i.e. leisure they will not charge off alternator above 11volts, big problem my husband has sleep apnea? Fire extinguisher come off wall panel behind passenger seat and damaged panel which caused a large crack across cover based at bottom of passenger seat. Vehicle stalling when climbing hills and particularly when coming from third gear down box. Mains electricity indicator above the habitation door has now ceased to work. Electric control for flush of toilet does not work half the time. Using kettle to flush waste down toilet. Mobility handle outside habitation door will not lock cannot get the key into the hole. Locks on overhead locker causing items to fall out whilst driving despite checking that the cupboards are shut. Cupboard where table is kept again lock comes open whilst driving and table comes out.
Roof aerial overscrewed and came off during our first holiday at Christmas still awaiting new aerial and sick of ringing as to when the camper can go in for the problems we are having. Decal coming off front of camper. Again notified in January still awaiting appointment for camper to go into Suppliers Baldwins Halifax. 
Only used camper on 2 occasions unable to go out now due to step I have had a double hip replacement and drop too much for me when getting out of the camper. 
Spent our life savings on this AUTOTRAIL SERRRANO Frontier Range 67 Registered vehicle and the above problems have occurred since purchasing in November 2017 £70,000 paid cash. Sandra Shakespeare


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I would strongly advise you seek advice from a solicitor and your local trading standards office with regards to refusing the vehicle.
Do everything officially from the professional advice they give you and start again with another vehicle.
In the meantime keep a hard record of absolutely everything concerning the vehicle and how it affects you.

Good luck.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Sandra, sorry to hear of your problems. Interesting website for Baldwins, worth challenging them as untrue.

*At Richard Baldwin Motorhomes, Service is not a department, it's a way of life - Gary Morgan*

You are here: *Service*​








​
Any dealer is only as good as the aftersales service they provide and we are fully aware of this. So it is for this reason we pride ourselves onhaving one of the best service andaftersales centres of any dealer around.​
Each member of our highly skilled and well trained service team possesses apassion for ensuring that your motorhomeis kept in the best possible condition. Ourwell equipped workshop and our bodyrepair & paint shop allow us the facilities tocarry out everything from a routine service,right through to a complete rebuild.​


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Sandra.

What a dreadful experience you've had with your van. It sounds as if it was brand new when you bought it. I'd be inclined to go and park on his doorstep till he does something about it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe also contact Autotrail and tell them what a poor job the dealer is making of supporting you in your purchase.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where are you now Sandra? What progress have you made?


----------

